

The new math of community - mslagh
http://niccoa.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/the-new-math-of-community/

======
mnemonicsloth
The headline is misleading. This isn't about the mathematical analysis of
community with e.g. graph/network theory.

It's commentary on a rant in the Chronicle of Higher Ed by a professional
poet, who is upset that the great unwashed can get their poems published as
easily as he can nowadays.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, when he says "math" he really means "counting".

~~~
mslagh
Sorry, as a new poster, what's proper protocol? Should I change the author's
title for HN?

~~~
mnemonicsloth
You're fine. I was in a momentary snit because the Chronicle piece was so
vile. I was going for violent agreement.

Sorry if it didn't come across that way, and welcome to HN.

